# changement de machine - applications



## fredmac75 (15 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de changer de machine (passage d'un iMac PPC G5 OX 10.4 à un portable Mackbook 10.5.

Mon soucis est de pouvoir retrouver mes applications (iPhone) sur ma nouvelle machine, à tous le moins sur mon iTune.

A la première connexion, il m'a supprimé toutes mes applications (payantes ou gratuites par ailleurs).

Quelqu'un connaît-il une marche à suivre particulière ?

Merci.


----------



## wcone (15 Mai 2009)

Il faut se connecter avec son compte iTunes, tu pourras récupérer gratuitement toutes tes applications


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Mai 2009)

OK merci je vais tester, et je vous fais un petit retour.


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Mai 2009)

Super ça roule merci.


----------



## Beu (27 Juin 2009)

Salut

Comment as tu fais ? Y'a un moyen de retélécharger toutes ses applications d"un coup ?


----------



## Dead head (28 Juin 2009)

Beu a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Comment as tu fais ? Y'a un moyen de retélécharger toutes ses applications d"un coup ?





wcone a dit:


> Il faut se connecter avec son compte iTunes, tu pourras récupérer gratuitement toutes tes applications



Question-réponse.


----------



## Nus prod. (1 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

J'avais le même problème que notre ami lanceur du post, sauf que pour ma part, lorsqu' je me connecte à l'itunes store, je vois bien mes achats d'applications en historique, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour les récupérer... ca ne se fait pas automatiquement, et je ne vois pas comment relancer un téléchargement de toutes les appli...

Une solution ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Plutôt que de retélécharger les applications, il suffit de récupérer sur l'ancien Mac (ou sur ses sauvegardes) le dossier MobilesApplications (à l'intérieur du dossier iTunesMusic) et le transférer sur le nouveau Mac!

D'ailleurs le plus simple est de transférer tout le dossier iTunesMusic, ce qui permet en même temps de récupérer sa musique, ses videos, ses films, ses playlists, ...


----------



## Nus prod. (1 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Plutôt que de retélécharger les applications, il suffit de récupérer sur l'ancien Mac (ou sur ses sauvegardes) le dossier MobilesApplications (à l'intérieur du dossier iTunesMusic) et le transférer sur le nouveau Mac!
> 
> D'ailleurs le plus simple est de transférer tout le dossier iTunesMusic, ce qui permet en même temps de récupérer sa musique, ses videos, ses films, ses playlists, ...



Oui, je sais que cette manière est la plus simple, mais d'un autre coté, mon ancien PB a un DD qui plante(et j'ai pas eu le temps de faire les sauvegardes habituelles, honte sur moi..), donc pour les récupérer, c'est galère, car au bout d'un moment le DD "gratte" (c'est le bruit qui me fait penser à ça) et le transfert se bloque...

On va réessayer pour voir (j'aime les challenges....)

Encore merci pour ta réponse r é m y.


----------



## cybermac (6 Juillet 2009)

Nus prod. a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'avais le même problème que notre ami lanceur du post, sauf que pour ma part, lorsqu' je me connecte à l'itunes store, je vois bien mes achats d'applications en historique, mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour les récupérer... ca ne se fait pas automatiquement, et je ne vois pas comment relancer un téléchargement de toutes les appli...
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème au changement de mon Macbook. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de télécharger toutes les applis l'une après l'autre  Pas très pratique) 
Il est bien entendu que je n'avais pas la possibilité de les récupérer depuis mon ancien DD qui avait été formaté entre temps...


----------

